# 6 year old Copper Maren with foot problems



## James_in_Utah (Feb 14, 2013)

My hen's feet are very swollen, and most of her nails seems to have fallen off. The other hens have started pecking her feet. I isolated her for a few days, put blue coat on any pecks or lacerations, and she back with the flock today. Her feet appear to be about twice the size that they should be though. She walks like they are tender. She does have feathered feet, and I thought this might be feather cysts. Any clue as to what this could be? I can post pictures in a bit.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Are the scales on her feet and legs raised? If so, you may need to treat for mites


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Interesting. That's a new one. I can't even guess on one.


----------



## James_in_Utah (Feb 14, 2013)

What's a good treatment for mites? Will D-Earth work?


----------



## James_in_Utah (Feb 14, 2013)

Picture added to the OP.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Kind of looks like scaley leg mites from the picture. I used a scale cleaner, and either Vaseline or burnt motor oil. This will smother the mites. It may take a couple of times. It has worked well for my chickens.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh. and spray the coop, nests, and roost with permetium 10% diluted to the instr on the label. If you don't do this, the mites will just come right back.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Since the nails have fallen off and her feet are swollen; possibly a bad case of frostbite. I've never known toenails to fall off with a bad case of scaly leg mites.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Could be, Dawg. It's much colder in Utah than Oklahoma...I was just taking a guess.


----------



## James_in_Utah (Feb 14, 2013)

She injured her leg back in the fall. She couldn't get up on the roost at night. I actually thought she was done for. She couldn't really even walk. After a few days of isolation, she was walking again. The whole time her feet have been bothering her. Any recommendations? Antibiotics?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have and have had chickens w/ feet like that,mostly the Light Brahmas and Cochins,also feathered feet/legs.I think their legs and feet need to be a little fatter to support the feathers.My Cochins don't like to get their feet wet and walk funny in wet and snow.But their feet are bigger than,say,the Wyandottes,who don't have feathered feet.How do the pads of the feet look?


----------



## James_in_Utah (Feb 14, 2013)

The pads look fine. No bumble foot type infections. I think the bleeding is from the other hens pecking her feet, and from nails falling off. They seem to be growing back. I think some of the feathers on her feet are ingrown.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

When my EE/Cochin mix rooster was getting new feathers on his feet and legs,they became raw and bloody.I didn't think it was the other chickens pecking at him or scaly leg mites but I rubbed ointment on his legs just in case.After the new feathers grew in,his legs healed up.There are pictures of it on here under Jr.'s legs are bloody and raw.I believe it was the new feather growth that caused it and I hope it doesn't happen again.


----------

